# '04 Maxima with severely rusted floor panels, anyone?



## aflan88 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi! This is my first time posting in the forum, but I felt I had to join to see if others were having this problem since it is so severe.

So, I started smelling a rotting smell when I was driving a couple weeks ago and went to a local mechanic I trust to see if he could tell what was going on. Upon putting the car in the air, it took approximately two seconds for him to note the problem: The floor panels on the front passenger and driver side are completely rotting through from the inside out. You can see my carpet through the bottom of my car. Mind you, there is no history of flood damage to this car (I paid the $40 for a CarFax to find out), and I live in Tennessee, where we do not get enough snow for salt to cause any damage. I've done an amazing job taking care of my car and am highly disappointed with this situation.

I currently have a complaint filed with Consumer Affairs and will see how that goes, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and is willing to come forward. I'm also going to file a complaint with NHTSA, as this IS an immense safety hazard. I was told I might be able to drive my car safely for another month or two before I risk my seat falling forward with me if I brake too suddenly. In fact, there have been numerous complaints filed with NHTSA on this problem already. If you have had this problem, I urge you to both report it on here and on NHTSA's webpage. This appears to be a structural defect in the 2004 Maxima, and I'm sure not everyone who has had this problem has filed a complaint with NHTSA so there are more people out there.

Again, this structural defect is a SAFETY HAZARD. Please speak up if you have had this problem.

Pictures of the damage may be seen on my Facebook page (and one on my profile picture on here). If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll figure out a way to get the link posted.

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to hear. I know the same thing affects Altimas, and I noted on my 2006 X trail rust was starting to form on the floorpan under the carpet. I ended up removing my seat and pulling the trim and getting the carpet up so that I could wire brush it and and spray lots of rust neutralizer and then creeping rustproofing. Did this in hopes of avoiding it getting worse. The past winter I also added an inch to two inches of newsprint under my weathermats to absorb water and slush, because otherwise it pools, gets under the carpet and then starts rusting the floor out. Seems to me some kind of one way drain plug would have been usefull to allow water some way of getting out. As it is, when water gets under the carpet it creates a high humidity area and you know the rest... Hope you can find someone who is reasonable to fix it.


----------

